# 2011 July fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the seventh of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. We are well into winter, but snapper, trout, ferocious hairtail and many other species are on offer for those willing to don the thermals and chance their arm. As always, three random prizes are up for grabs courtesy of our generous sponsor Sailing Scene - all entries (even tales of woe) are eligible for one of these random prizes - if you go fishing during the comp period you'd be mad not to enter!

The July comp will run from *Saturday July 2nd to Sunday July 17th*. Please post all entries in this thread.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar.

Any questions, please shoot me a PM.

Good luck and stay warm!


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Name of Angler: Bruus
Date Caught: 07/07/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD, Pine River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tailor 42cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Berkley dropshot 1-3kg rod, 6lb braid, 6lb leader. Caught on a RMG scorpion 52
Conditions (optional): Windy, choppy and generally crappy
Other Comments (optional): This was my first tailor, its awesome getting something new.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Name of Angler: Marty75
Date Caught:2/7/11
State and Location Fish Caught In:NSW, Waratah Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Hairtail 80cm + tail
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Baitrunner 4500, 30lb braid, 40lb leader (Overkill for hairies), ganged hooks, pilchard, chemical light stick above bait
Conditions (optional): Dark and cold  
Other Comments (optional): Trip report here http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=48796


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Name of Angler: rob316
Date Caught: 13 july 2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld Wellington Point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: snapper 43cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb braid 6lb leader on a 1500 reel matched to a 2-4 kg dropshot rod using 5 inch gulp sardines on a squidgy 2 0 hook 2 gram
Conditions (optional): 8knots n/w winds , pretty glassy and clear skies 
Other Comments plenty caught lately , plenty of photo ops missed or forgotten....


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice fish so far gentlemen and thanks for your entries. 

Just a reminder for everyone that the July comp is STILL ON and any fish caught from a kayak between July 2nd and this Sunday July 17th are eligible. 8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Today is the last chance to nab yourself an entry for the July comp peeps 8)


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught: 17 July
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper, 67cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 15lb, soft plastic
Conditions (optional): Snapper soup
Other Comments (optional): Had to c&r a bigger one...
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=49030


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 16-07-11
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA - Port Victoria
Species Legal Length: NA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Southern Calamari - 30cms hood
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Trolled Yozuri 120cm Crystal Minnow hard body lure !
Conditions (optional): northerly wind blowing
Other Comments (optional): One for Squidder !


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Name of Angler:*garmac*
Date Caught:*TOW 2/7/11*
State and Location Fish NOT Caught In: NSW Brisbane Waters
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: NA
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Every lure in the box !!
Conditions (optional): Calm warm arvo session at Koolewong
Other Comments (optional): *Tale of Woe* - a millions casts for not a single touch. Never got out again during the fishing period


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Name of Angler: Drewboy
Date Caught: 11/07/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA-Chinaman Wells
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 55 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 15 lb line...25 lb leader ...bait/baby octopus


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Name of Angler: KingDan
Date Caught: 11/07/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD, Maroochy River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead 50 cm, Bream 33cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 10 lb line...10 lb leader ...pumpkin seed t-tail plastic


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Name of Angler: Southerly
Date Caught: 17/7/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Longy
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Sphyraena obtusata 35cm (stinky pike    )
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Rapala slashbait DD
Conditions (optional): Bumpy
Other Comments (optional): The shame, the shame. Especially since MrX showed the rest of us up big time.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn, slim pickings this month!! i wouldnt wanna be the judge.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Not sure I'd classify a 67cm snapper (amongst a heap of others of similar size) as slim pickings :lol:

Thanks and much respect to those brave few who entered in July. It's easy to pick the hard men of AKFF this time of year - they're the blokes who get out there in frigid conditions to bag their entry for the monthly comp. ;-)

In a quirk of the scoring system (which is largely based on average sizes of fish caught in different states), the top scoring fish this month was a snapper, but it wasn't the biggest snapper entered for the month. The top three scorers for the month were Drewboy's 55cm snapper (110 points), Bruus' 42cm tailor (108 points), and MrX's 67cm snapper (106 points).

Full scores for the month were:

Drewboy	110
Bruus	108
MrX	106
Solatree	100
Kingdan	97
Marty75	95
Southerly	88
Rob316	84
Garmac	40

And cumulative scores for the year are:

Solatree	714
MrX	654
Southerly	587
PaulB	539
Garmac	471
Grinner	455
AJD	416
Float	392
Keza	391
Bertros	361
KingDan	303
Junglefisher	288
Billpatt	268
Marty75	266
Rob316	261
Ronston	232
Josho	222
Decay	218
Drewboy	218
SBD	216
Bruus	196
Cid	186
cjbfisher	182
Seawind	180
Mattsadventure	154
Moysie	112
Paulsod	109
gcfisho	108
Justcrusin	106
Barrabundy	105
Boydglin	97
Kraley	92
Granpop	72
BigGee	70
Hughman	40
Patwah	40
Jords	40
StevenM	1

Random winners for the month, who win a prize courtesy of sailing scene, will be announced shortly.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Only two random prize winners for July - because only 2 of the 9 entrants have not yet won a prize in the fishing comp in 2011. Congratulations to *Drewboy* and *Bruus*, can you two please PM me your postal addresses and I'll get your prizes out. Thanks to Sailing Scene for their support of the AKFF monthly comp.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks fellas.......And thanks Solatree for suggesting I get involved in this comp.
Very sporting of you Andy, especially given that you are a very serious contender yourself.
However, I hardly think I'll be knocking you off your perch this year ;-)


----------

